# Cpc looking for part time remote coding job



## Lisa Florez (Mar 10, 2016)

Lisa Florez

(408) 832-8729

Lmarie029@hotmail




Cypress Healthcare

Monterey, Ca

03/2008 - Current

Medical Billing and Coding Specialist     Pain Management, Orthopedic, Cardiology and Internal Medicine

Charge entry, assign appropriate Diagnosis, CPT Codes and Modifiers.

Coding E/M, ASC surgeries, 

Review notes for missed charges.

Audit office notes, work denials, collections and appeals.

Work aged reports of unpaid claims.

 Customer service, claim submission, month end, and assist supervisor with projects.

Process ERA's electronically and manually.

Verify claims paid according to contract, bilateral procedures paid correctly, and adjustments.

Review all claims before they are filed, batch claims,

 Make sure all batches are balanced for month end, worked aged report of unpaid claims.

 Patient insurance and demographics are correct, file corrected claims.





EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATION

Pacific Grove Adult School

Pacific Grove, Ca

3/2005 - 6/2005

Diploma

AAPC/CPC Boot Camp

07/2013 - 03/2014

CPC CERTIFIED/ ICD Proficient


SKILLS

n In-depth knowledge of medical billing procedures.

n Strong ability to communicate and interact with people.

n Fast learner, detail oriented, problem solver, team player.

n Can explain an EOB.

n Can learn a new system quickly. Experience as a medical receptionist and medical records clerk.

 QUALIFICATIONS

n Knowledge of Medicare, Bluecross, Medicaid, Workers Comp, and other PPO Insurance.

n Systems used are Centricity, Mysis, LSS, Allscripts, and Meditech. I have used EMRs.

n Hippa compliance.



REFERENCE

Available upon request


----------

